# What happened to daunbreakableking?



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

why did he get banned? Im lost.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

He got Banned ? Damn that sucks, i would like to know also...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> He got Banned ? Damn that sucks, i would like to know also...



Pretty long story, some people might have taken it the wrong way.. If you want to know what happend pm me. All i know is that another great poster from the Kings boards has left. 

1.S-star
2.PejaVu
3.DUK

:no:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Pretty long story, some people might have taken it the wrong way.. If you want to know what happend pm me. All i know is that another great poster from the Kings boards has left.
> 
> 1.S-star
> 2.PejaVu
> ...


Sorry to hear guys. I'll try stop in some times to help ya'll out.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll try to pitch in more as well.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks guys all the help I can get will be apperciated. I've been busy these few weeks I'll look to post much more in the next dew days.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Don't know why he got banned, or read much of his posts. But Peja Vu leaving the board is a real dagger to this forum. But don't sweat it, sometimes posters like that come back.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Why did Peja Vu have to leave?


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

He left for personal reasons in his life. I'm not sure what those reasons are.


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

im sorry to see those guys go, ill try to stop by as much as i can.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Ilir is no longer here?! ... I'm also sad to hear about Peja Vu leaving. Hopefully things with them are doing OK.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Twix said:


> Ilir is no longer here?! ... I'm also sad to hear about Peja Vu leaving. Hopefully things with them are doing OK.


Yeah sad story, but hes doing well at Realgm. I just hope PejaVu comes back soon.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

sloth said:


> Don't know why he got banned.


One of the biggest bull****s around.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I have heard what happened to DaUBK... I have 2 words... Weak... Sauce...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*From DUKG*

_Since I'm not going to return here again after they have banned my IP, I just want to tell you guys that I'm at RealGM and I'm very happy. _

*Theo!*
What DUKG said. :wave:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

PejaVu was one of the originals here along with me when this first site was created, im really sad to hear of the news that he isnt here any longer. DaUK was also a great poster.


----------

